# Ice. fishing. Bucket. list.



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Lets see, whats in store for this coming winter?

Boots, WATERPROOF bibs, Flip shanty...

In my dreams- Gas auger 

Cant wait guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm dreaming of an Arctic Armor Suit and 6 Tip-Ups and a Nils 8 inch Hand Auger. I may even add an electric Alligator 2 Powerhead to that..... May as well dream big, I guess.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

got a power auger, 2 hand augers, 2 shantys, vex, heater, warrm clothes from head to toe, a dozen tip ups, 5 or 6 jiggin rigs, ....... maybe a floatation suit and a longer ice season if i could get my wish. and younger legs and back to drag all my stuff out on the ice. stay cool this summer, if you can, and i'll see you on the ice.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

two shantys ehh?


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

yep, 1 if i want to run and gun by myself, and a 2 man for when i'm with someone, or want to set up and jig and watch tip ups. can't wait!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Have a 85 three wheeler and 85 snowmobile...would love to update these to new models.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man, Im jealous of both of you! 

What would you recommend for a roomy 2 man? Preferably a flip, because we like to be mobile...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yesterday when it was 93* out i found myself thinking about pullin perch out of the ice! I definatly not a dog day fishermen. I have all kinds of things i need, #1 on the list is a shanty, but like you were saying, i want the lightest and most mobile one out there. im done pretending im not freezing my arse off ice fishin. Second is a new pair of mucks. and of course a couple of new spinning setups that have more feel then the ones i have now(that ive had for 10+ years) Ill never throw out my spring boober poles though... love them things.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

theres nothing better!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

reading this is making me wish summer will fly past even faster....my set up is almost complete from last year....bought a new one man flip style that anchors right up to my 06 sportsman 500.....pull it out there and dont have to unhook anything...just drill holes flip and fish.....I am very spoiled when it comes to that....also it aids as a good wind block for the most part!! I would like to get a new mr buddy heater and do a couple more mods to my shanty and quad.....I cannot wait for the first time I set up my camera and there's perch on the screen......those r the days....

oh and btw for who is wanting new boots....I went to a 1000 gram insulate rubber knee boot this year....I will never go any other way again....most comfortable waterproof warm boot ever....I didnt even get an expensive pair I think mine were only around $100. Easy to put on and off and if its reallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cold.....you have plenty of room to throw on a thermal pair of socks! its awesome! Goodluck this year guys and cant wait for some pics!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I just want ICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Scum Frog, where do you get into those perch? I would love to do that!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are Presque Isle perch
That place will ruin you for life


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We have a nice little honey hole......right where everyone else fishes....we just about 100 yards from them in our spot and we crush em....a lucky find!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man, what a catch! I cant wait to ice fish Presque, we have been goin up to bass the last month, and it will ruin you!


----------



## mikeindy (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW!!! nice catch!!!


----------



## Walleye Wacker (Feb 15, 2009)

Scum Frog, Do you take a fourwheeler out in the bay for perch. If so, where at? Only went up there once but had to pull the shanty out. Thanks, WW.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

This past ice season was my first in 20 yrs and it was lots of fun!
On my bucket list for 2011 would be...

A Erie trip for some hawg eyes
A Presque Isle trip for some jumbo perch
Plenty of ice here in central Ohio
A good fishing buddy who has a quad we can pull the shanty and my gas auger out with on Erie

I could always use some new warm clothes...
Come on winter!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya I take my quad out in the bay....but I usually am not the first one too do it hahah I will wait and see a few others make the run before I venture mine out....shoot me a pm and I will tell ya where we usually go....

And yes that day was a great day on the water....my buddy went out the next day to the exact gps location and he SLAYED the perch within a short time of even bigger healthier fish than whats in the pic.....I couldnt leave work to go or else I would have lol!!! 

I cannot wait til this year.....I've bought a few pair of the fleece style under armor and will never go back....works AWESOME!!! I found that the fleece style material doesnt give you the cold feeling on your skin like the other. Goodluck this season guys.....On my list for this year for sure is a trip to Lake Chataqua!!!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Theres nothing better than cold water perch from the ice.I can taste them now.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

And visions of a new Ice Auger dance in my head - as well as some warm Boots...


----------



## bailey.576 (Dec 5, 2007)

I just picked up a Frabill Recon at Dicks Sporting Goods. It was a clearance item (i.e. shanties don't sell well in 100F weather). I got a funny look from other customers walking out the store with it. I was a little skeptical at first, thinking it was too small. But man, for a 5'11" at 200 lbs, it is more than spacious (and light if I may add). The fold up chair is plenty comfortable too. Time to throw out that junky Ameristep. 

I'm just hoping for a good season again. I hear it is supposed to be a colder than normal season (http://www.farmersalmanac.com/forum/2010/10/23/winter-2011-2012-preliminary-outlook/). If you don't like the farmers almanac, other outlets are predicting the same. 

I think I'm content with the gear i have now (or not...). I just need more places to fish! Anyone need a good engineer up around Cleveland?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just put new tires on the quad....I dont think I will be getting stuck this winter anywhere on the ice! Im stoked!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thats awesome! im getting reallyy excited!


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

I have tried them all over the years and by far bar none is the Coleman Propane Focus 5. Good luck finding one selling for under retail which they had in stores 10 years ago but it makes Mr. Buddy look like a childs toy.


----------

